# Anyone can offer me a unix shell account?



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

I need a shell account and maybe some help to setup an eggdrop bot to control 2 irc channel, that will be used by APC members. 
I would really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance. 
Freemann


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

If you would like to use efnet, I can provide an eggdrop to handle the channel.


----------

